# Leg issue



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

So today during feeding, I noticed one of my leucs apparently has some sort of issue with his leg. His front right elbow touches the ground with his forearm laying flat on the ground. It causes his body to slant a little bit, but he was still able to get around just fine when hunting for food. I found it very strange. Not sure if it is broken or just banged up a little. I'm going to continue monitoring him to see if it gets any better, but in the meantime I thought I'd post here to see if anyone had anything similar happen.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I have only seen this with SLS froglets, how old is the frog you are talking about?


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Old enough to be calling. He hasn't had any problem like this until I noticed it today. He has always been one of the healthiest looking frogs in the bunch.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Maybe damaged in a fall?
My Leucs. are pretty serious climbers.
I have them in a 20 tall.
One of them will kind of crawl his way down, while the other just does a nose dive right to the bottom!

John


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

yumpster said:


> He has always been one of the healthiest looking frogs in the bunch.


A pic would be good here.....how many frogs?


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

I will try to get up a pic tomorrow. He wasn't in a position for me to get one today. There are 4 frogs total. He's still eating and calling and hopping around rather effectively. He just leans to the right now with his elbow on the ground.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Clearly the leg thing isn't restricting his movement very much because I just looked and he somehow managed to climb up the cork bark background and sit on a ledge at the top. Not sure how he managed that, but it has to be a positive sign.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Well it looks like I lied about getting a pic up today. 


If I had to guess, I would say it is a dislocation...but since i've never seen one before its hard to say for sure. He gets around fine and acts like nothing is wrong at all. I just feel bad for him when he tries to climb. He eventually gets where he wants to go, but not without effort. I suppose it will either heal on its own or he will learn to cope with it effectively. So far he is acting normal so it doesn't look life threatening, but then again you never know.


----------



## swarovski (Oct 19, 2006)

*dislocation?*

Dislocation plus 1 extra...... 
Hope you feel better after seeing mine......


----------

